# Your throwline



## BHTX936 (Apr 11, 2010)

I was wondering what most of you folks do with your throwline while in the tree? I've been keeping mine in a bag, but thats not working out great as far as having to stuff it back in that little bag each time I use it. So any of your ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## david miller (Apr 11, 2010)

i use this plus you can clip to saddle


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 11, 2010)

Automatic fly reel with 1.75mm Zing it and an 8 oz. bag. Bought it used on ebay for around 15 bucks, took it apart and cleaned it. Works great but I have to hook the bag on the reel or it will start to play out. I'm not sure how much line I have on but it's always been enough working off the saddle.
Phil


----------



## RacerX (Apr 11, 2010)

Since you asked for ideas mine first piece of advice would be to throw away the bag or use if for something else. I tried using one of those aloft several times and ended up with frustration from the big ball of knots that it produced. I've been using this cheapo fly reel with a homemade aluminum bracket. The bracket slides right into the leather info holder on the back of a Cougar saddle.


----------



## canopyboy (Apr 12, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Automatic fly reel with 1.75mm Zing it and an 8 oz. bag. Bought it used on ebay for around 15 bucks, took it apart and cleaned it. Works great but I have to hook the bag on the reel or it will start to play out. I'm not sure how much line I have on but it's always been enough working off the saddle.
> Phil



:agree2: +1






Since my original question/post I've added some "backing" to the reel. 50lb braided fishing line for when 60' of 1.75 just isn't enough. Rarely necessary and tough on the hands, but when you need it it's a lifesaver. Also figured out how to attach nicely to the saddle instead of hanging. Also switched to a 8oz bag as it balances the grapple better.

Oh, and definitely need to disassemble, clean, and lube any of the old fishing reels. But the auto rewind is pretty sweet.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 13, 2010)

canopyboy said:


> :agree2: +1



WOW where'd you get that grapple at buddy?! That thing is a beaut.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Apr 13, 2010)

Throw Line Cube They work very well, than fold them up. one of our Students got his from Wal-mart for around $4 or $5 folds up to a small flat round bag 7 or 8" across. He has 200" in it


----------



## BHTX936 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I like the reel ideas.


----------



## canopyboy (Apr 14, 2010)

ClimbinArbor said:


> WOW where'd you get that grapple at buddy?! That thing is a beaut.



Actually, that's the old design. The new ones they sell work even better:






In fact, my old linemug now stores the 8oz bag and the grapnel (and a few other odds and ends) instead of line. I just leave a loop in my throwline and girth whichever one I need on to it. Sometimes you use both to retrieve your throwbag with the grapnel using the same throwline on a long lateral. Rarely enter a tree without it.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 14, 2010)

*Tour Throw Line*

Not new but using an Cuban YO YO Fishing hand reel. This is a Hand reel spool 6" or 9" 1 of the sides is a bit smaller than the other fast to wind up , toss it on the ground and it feeds off very slick, $6.00 to 9.00 great to tame any Skyline

YOUR Throw Line


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 15, 2010)

This one stores and reels line in very fast using the rotating center handle. 
You throw or bigshot directly off the reel. You can clip it right to your saddle.
Best of all, shotline tangles are a thing of the past.

One of the Arboristsite sponsors carries them. They come packed and ready to go to work with *200* feet of the orange 1.75 mm line. You supply your own chosen size and style of shot bag.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 16, 2010)

*Your Throw line*

Now that I like which Sponsor?? I have to buy for 24 Students at a time 125 over a year


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Click here for ----->*Treestuff.com*, a most excellent arborist supply. The cat you want to talk to is Luke.

Purdue University has one for their students in the Forestry program.

Make sure your students have to stuff line in pouches  and cubes :help:, otherwise they won't be able to fully appreciate all the benefits of the reel .


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Bush Hog 936 said:


> I was wondering what most of you folks do with your throwline while in the tree?



Getting back to the thread-opener's question, I have never actually taken a reel or shotline into the tree. If I were to, though, I would opt for a self-retracting fly fishing reel. I've got to assume this is for re-setting a climbing rope for aerial traverses.


----------



## moss (Jun 17, 2010)

I nixed my auto fly reel, doesn't hold enough throwline for my purposes. I carry 150 ft. of the 1.75 ZingIt, sometimes I need that length to set a traverse or to make a pulldown for a high cinched SRT pitch. Also I like be able to use both ends of the throwline if needed.

What I do is pile a handful of loops in the palm of my hand then stuff it in a little bag, repeat until line is taken up, goes quick. The way it works is that any tangle is isolated to one handful of loops and if the tangle happens it falls apart with a shake. I have a mini biner with a 6oz and an 8oz bag (tied to throwline) that also attaches the storage bag to my harness. When I'm climbing the biner with throwbags hangs inside the closed throwline storage bag, when I'm using the throwline the biner and extra throwbag hang outside the storage bag. If that makes sense.
-moss


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Moss, can you link to your most excellent horizontal line setting video?
For anyone who hasn't seen this, it is one of the most intriguing and mind-bending how-to videos out there.


----------

